# Rasputin(a work in progress)



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I was gonna make Rasputin for the 20$ prop contest, but figured out he might cost too much. What ya think? I'll put another post of what he looks like now since these were taken the first week i made him.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Fiddling around with editing. lol very creepy i think, might use it for my flyer, not sure.

















thats how he looks as of today.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very creepy - I love him!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great! Should give a few kids nightmares. Like that black and white picture for your flyer.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks like a demented teeny bopper

I agree with scareme - the B&W shot is great.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

He is creepy. Good job.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like Diet Pepsi! LOL Nice prop and idea of soft drink cans.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I love that B&W photo


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks all! yeah, me and my mom are addicted to diet pepsi. lol. Teeny bopper you say? I wouldn't have thought of that lol. Glad you like him!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very cool ... and creepy! Nice work!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very nice! I love the way you find ways to make props out of everyday household items.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Yep he looks cool,with the clever use of the soda cans all the bottle collector guys will be hard pressed to find returnable cans now.Everyone will be making these now.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Great job of recycling! Nice ghoul!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Very cool! It'd be neat if you could find a way to make it shake when the TOT's walk by. I bet the cans would rattle quite nicely!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

put that prop in a dark corner and you got yourself a nice spooker there!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Kaoru, now I know what to do with that huge bag of cans in the garage your sister never picked up!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

nice I like his smile!


----------

